# Fox Ridge(Acres) Waiting



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So I've been trying to hold off posting our waiting thread but I was out a couple days ago loving on my ladies and thought I would check for udders......my FF Juniper has an A Cup!!! Pretty sure I screamed when I felt it haha. Thankfully she's really good about me checking, now I check every time I go out there! Poor girl. So Here it goes! They are all Nigerians.

First will be our FF Juniper (Wishflower Farms Juniper *Pending*), she is Irish (Corridor Caprines Irishwhiskey) x (Shere Country TMJ Sunflower) Sunny's Doeling. She is due March 14th. She was bred to Ohmann Acres PFM Jasper. Expecting either a single or twins. Juniper is the horned Buckskin. 

Next is Lorraine (pedigreed but never registered) who is also bred to Ohmann Acres PFM Jasper. This will be her 3rd freshening. She is due March 22nd/23rd. Expecting twins or triplets, she's huge! Lorraine is a polled, black doe with moon spots. 

Jasper is our young buck, he is a bit smaller in stature and is disbudded.

I'll post the other two does and the buck they are bred to in the reply.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Next we have Shere Country TMJ Cavatina who is also due March 22nd. She will be a 2nd freshener and is our smallest doe. Expecting most likely a single but possibly twins. She is a red/chocolate buckskin with wattles. She was bred to Corridor Caprines Irishwhiskey.

Next is Shere Country TMJ Sunflower, she is due March 29th. She will be a 2nd freshener. Expecting twins I think. She's big but big every where lol. She is the buckskin. She was bred to Corridor Caprine's Irishwhiskey. 

And possibly still pregnant is Andromeda, she may have aborted very early in the pregnancy. I have been watching for her to come back into heat but so far she hasn't so we'll keep tabs on her as well. She is a buckskin with moon spots. Her dam is Lorraine, who is polled. She would be due April 20th so she has quite a ways to go yet if she is still bred. 

Corridor Caprine's Irishwhiskey is polled with blue eyes.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

A few pictures from less fuzzy times


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Exciting! They all look great! I love cavatina thoughohlala: She is so pretty!

FF udders are just the cutest little things ever:inlove: It's always fun and exciting to see how their udder turn out as FF.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

This will be my first year kidding and I'm very excited and terrified at the same time. Last year I did have one doe kid, Malia and it went horribly wrong. The first of triplets presented wrong, one foot forward with the other folded back and his head folded back as well. It was mothers day and also Sunday. I called every vet I could think of, 3 stock vets and 2 regular vets, no one answered. Thinkfully the local goat community was able to talk me through it. After I got the first one positioned and out it progressed like normal except both buckling were DOA, the doeling was strong thankfully and Poor Malia was wore out. During it all Malia tore her uterus, or I did in repositioning, I'll never know. It was bad. Inexperience is the most unkind of teachers. 

I have dates written down, a vet list, friend list incase of emergency. I have my kidding kit ready with a lamb puller this time. Just praying for a better outcome this time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice looking girls.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll try to update once a week until we are a week out from the first due date.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

When your kidds are born. Moms are good..and you have had time to catch your breath. Please put pictures of your kidds in the 2020 Kidding Tally. The buckling & doelings are running close in #s...we just need a FEW more does...hint hint!!(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Here's for hoping! Really I would be happy if they are came out bucklings and the blandest of colors as long as the births were smooth and everyone was healthy <3 I really do hope that we get a few doelings though. It always seems more boys than girls though.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes...happy Healthy Easy Birthing is what we all pray for! Good luck and cant wait to see the babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

First group is Cavatina (blonde) who is now starting to develop a little 2nd Freshening udder but is so fluffy you can't see it at all lol. 1 month 18 days to go.

Sunflower (buckskin) not much change in her, still just big and solid everywhere. Can't really tell if her udder is filling yet. 1 month 25 days to go.

Andromeda (moonspots) on'y 85% sure she's still bred, she isn't showing any signs that she is pregnant aside from just not going into heat again. She's pretty obvious when she's in heat too. 2 months 16 days to go.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

2nd group, Lorraine (moonspots) is huge looking but it seems to be more saddle baggy than anything, soft sides but I can't palpate kids that I can tell. Empty udder still. 1 month 19 days to go.

Juniper (horned Buckskin) who will be my first to kid, her little FF udder is just coming along nicely! She LOVES scratches all over including around her udder!!! Too funny. I can't tell if she's really getting any bigger or if we are idling lol. 1 month and 10 days to go!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You are going to be soooo busy! Thats alot of work! I understand i also love the outcome of all those adorable little climbing all over me. They are sooo much fun!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Busy for sure, happy kidding.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm laughing at Juniper enjoying udder scratches.

I just began weekly udder feels on my does the other night and they are SO SO offended. I do it while they are eating their alfalfa pellets. I was so pleased my FF Verona actually squatted into nursing position instead of kicking & running away like the others!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll try to get a video of it today, she just loves to be scrubbed on right now. Its getting pretty warm out today at 13 above it feels like 25. I have to take my coat off.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Sorry this is longer than intended. I was also sending it to a friend who is setting up her barn.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> I just began weekly udder feels on my does the other night and they are SO SO offended. I do it while they are eating their alfalfa pellets. I was so pleased my FF Verona actually squatted into nursing position instead of kicking & running away like the others!


Mine are so offended too! Like I've violated them or something. Makes me feel like a goat molester...


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Last night I was out checking all the girls and decided to really check for kicking babies. I for sure felt kicks in Lorraine and Juniper! Juniper's udder is really growing!! I can't wait to give it a shave and get a really good look at it! I do hope it has a bit better connection and a more gradual udder arch than her dam. We'll see. Soooooo excited for these kids!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

These were taken yesterday. Àndromeda and Juniper were scrappin allllll day. Madeline at one point just kept wedging herself between the two like "Stoooooop". Andromeda is no longer losing hair which is great. The regimen of garlic really helped and just got the nu-stock in so she has that on too. Juniper udder really sticks out already lol one month to go!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck!!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Lorraine is still huge but a soft huge, fluid feeling. Sunny is 2nd biggest and she is SOLID! Twin or triplets I think. Cavatina for how small she is is getting fairly large, i think shemight have twins in there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lovely and healthy looking girls.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you  I do always worry if I do enough for them or if they are lacking in anything. Still fairly new to goats lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They look great! Beautiful girls. It's beautiful where you live.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I love living here for the most part but winter gets long. This year has been mild thank God. Not much of the nasty cold snap compared to last year.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Just a few from the last couple years lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice looking girls. Me following to see those buetiful kids when the come out. ) The video and Juniper was cute. Thanks for posting.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm side quick on my "lunch break" lol. So today I am just putting some of the finishing touches on the birthing stalls. each of the 8' x 8' stalls (4 stalls total) has it's own Water bucket, bucket with alfalfa pellets, either a built in hay feeder or a hay bag and a fortiflex mineral feeder with Sweetlix Meat Maker. Buckets are all up high enough that the mommas can get a drink but not in the range of Oops I kidded my baby in my water. I am going to prep Juniper stall today as it will be closed off until 3/9 (she's due 3/15) in which she'll start staying in there when I am not home to frequently check on her. Same routine for all the ladies once they get close. 

I work in the local Emergency room and asked my boss if I could offer my shifts after the 11th to my co-workers so that I could be home more when the girls are due. I was only expecting to get rid of 2-3 shifts. They picked up all of my shift except for the 22nd!!!! OMG, 3 weeks off straight save for the 22nd. Wonderful! So I will have tons of time to get a lot of Spring stuff done, work with the goats on leading for the coming show season and observe my pregnant mommas. I have a few things I still need to get for the kidding bucket but so far I have...

EZ Lamb puller
Alcohol
Iodine
Hay string
Scissors
5 towels
NutriDrench
Drench gun
Vit B Fortified complex
Selenium/Vit E Gel (no BoSe)
Jump Start
Small balling gun
Calcium Gluconate (sp?)
Needles/syringes
Molasses and Karo
Probios gel
Electrolyte powder

I am currently waiting on Essential 3 plus Tetanus from Jeffers but its been back ordered........the date of shipping keeps getting pushed back which is making me nervous. I ordered it overnight on the 5th without realizing that they were out of it. Juniper is to be getting it today. UGHHHHH. My stupidity I should have ordered it much earlier. I can't find it locally either and the closest thing they have is a huge bottle of CD&T that I could never use up. How long does it last? I have never tried to go more than a year. 

What else should I pick up and prepare that I'm not thinking of. I have my book ready with dosages, vet numbers and goat friend numbers for an emergency as well. I have 2 sheep breeders that are very experienced with re positioning lambs on call too LOL


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Lube 
Gloves
Thermometer 
Weak kid syringe and catheter 
Bottles and nipples 
Infant bulb syringe
Iodine 7%
Those are the things off the top of my head I'd add to what you already have.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I have the gloves, lube, bottles, nipples, and a couple thermometers! I'd add the rest to the list! I finished one stall completely tonight. all new bedding start with barn lime, then pine bedding for good absorption and a thick THICK layer of straw. In the pictures you can get an idea of the placement of everything. They will have heated water (where the blue bucket is) and a bucket of alfalfa pellets (pink bucket) free choice to munch on. The heat lamp is a bit higher after I took the pictures. This year I am going to slowly switch over to the safer more efficient lamps that for some reason I cannot recall the name of. The last picture with Cavatina in it is their run in stall and I thought it would give everyone a good size ratio example of goat:stall


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks comfy cozy! Great Kidding pens


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

When my girls start into labor. I put my feed bags close by. They are paper on the outside, and i slit them down 1 side
They are a nice size square. As she goes up & down I lay out the open feed bags. The inside paper up. She births the goo & afterbirth adheres to that paper. When baby is moveing. I roll up the paper and the straw stays clean. I put down another for next or afterbirth. It has saved me a ton of cleaning. 
I roll up paper & goo..put in plastic trash bag & discard. My straw stays clean & dry.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I really hope it goes good this year!I'm pretty excited!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

The feed bag idea is excellent!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

(thumbup)


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

I might add:
Hair tie, for me incase I dont have one. 
Flashlight
Clean collar and leash incase I need to restraint the doe. 

Those birthing stalls look shiny and soft. I was looking at them and was thinking, those buckets are way to low. Then it hit me, you have minis not standards, lol. 

I hope kidding goes well for you.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

@GodsGarden the buckets are just high enough currently that they can get their heads over to drink but once it gets down to business I'll pull them out of the stall just in case. I really hope kidding goes good too.

I went out and took pictures today and everyone was trying to sun bathe but the wind was so bitter they kept trying to duck under the wind. I'll do a post for each girl separately this time. First up is the first to go Juniper, She has 24 days left!! Sooooo excited, she is getting kinda huge! Well I really just expect twins from her size, but compared to her normal size she is huge! I cannot wait to do her milk trim but I gotta wait for a bit yet. I don't wanna freeze her boobies.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Next due is Cavatina who has 1 month and 3 days left to go. She is a very very very small doe standing at 17.5", she is a peanut! Her first kidding she had a single but suspect this time she has twins in there. Her 2nd fresh udder is starting now too.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Next in line is Lorraine, due 1 month and 4 days. This will be her 3rd kidding. She has a history of going a couple days early from what her previous owner tells me. She is so huge right now, I would like to say I expect triplets but she's kinda fluidy feeling compared to Sunny who isn't quite as huge but is SOLID. She rarely comes out of the barn too, always hunkered down in there.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Sunny is 4th in line, having 1 month and 10 days to go. She is pretty big and is a solid tank, wide, deep and LONG. I expect triplets from her. This will be her 2nd freshening, as a FF she kidding twins. Her personality has completely changed, she's usually so affectionate and follows you all around. Right now I am lucky if I can get within 10 feet of her to get a decent top side picture. I can't feel for kids unless I lure her up on the milk stand with grain, which is have only done twice with a handful because I am so paranoid that if she gets too much grain her kids will be huge for her. Her 2nd fresh udder is just barely starting now too. I am also noticing a lot of what look to me like Selenium tails. I have been giving a Selenium/ Vit E gel dose once a month for the last 2 months now, everyone will be getting another dose pretty soon. Usually the tails all look pretty good about a week or 2 after the doses, I literally feel like I am just chasing the deficiency but am afraid to dose any stronger.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

And Last but not least Andromeda, This will be her First Freshening and the poor girl is having a rough go of it. She's in great weight but had a bad bout with Mites about 2 weeks ago. I have been applying Nu-Stock to her back and neck region to combat the mites because she's not quite far enough along to do the pour on safely. Her hair is finally growing back but I feel like she looks like a hen pecked rooster. I'm pretty sure she is only carrying a single. She is just BARELY starting to show in her sides and her teats looks slightly more prominent. She still have 2 months and a day left to go. Thankfully we are supposed to be getting some very very warm weather in the next couple of days that's sticking around so hopefully she can stay fairly toasty while her hair comes back in.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodness..those girls definately look preggo! Happy kidding, praying for smooth easy delivery & healthy kidds!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Pretty girls! They're looking good!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Wait! What? I have to wait 23 days! No good, no good, unacceptable. This does nothing to satisfy my need to see cute fluffy babies. *faint*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice does, can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Some more udder pictures! Cavatina is starting to fill now! Juniper is about a larger B or smaller C cup now. Lorraine might be starting to fill now, hard to tell quite yet.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

It's a gorgeous 35F above today!! Everyone is soaking it up. I decided to give Cavatina and Juniper their milk trim, It's fairly minimal just in case we get a back cold snap again. I am so excited to see everyone udder development.

Juniper is 18 days from her due date as a First Freshener. I do wish she had a better connection, seems to be up at 1030 and 130ish. Hoping as she gets closer her teats get a little more centered and not too far off to the side. Her dams teats had nice placement but were on the small side for hand milking. Juniper was not impressed with the udder shave. She received her CD&T and a dose of Selenium/vit E gel about a week ago.

Cavatina is 26 days out from her due date as a 2nd freshener and her udder is already as big as it was last year and it isn't filled yet, very soft and dare I say saggy instead of bulbous yet. She is the smallest doe at 17.5". Expecting twins I think. She is pretty miserable already. Super excited to see how much bigger her udder gets this year as of currently it looks bigger than last year already. Lorraine and her both received their CD&T's on the 21st and also a selenium/vit E dose. 

Today I gave Sunny her selenium/vit e gel and CD&T shot. She has 1 month and 4 days left til her due date. I'm going to wait a bit longer for her udder to fill a bit before I trim her. She's getting pretty miserable as well. Sunny, Cavie and Lorraine all lay down A LOT. 

Lorraine also didn't get her milk trim yet as I would like her to fill a bit more before I try for a trim. She gets a pretty large udder so her's is pretty floppy yet LOL She has 26-27 days left and should really be starting to fill up soon <3 

Andromeda is the only goat on the farm that hasn't gotten her CD&T yet. She has 1 month and 26 days to go yet but her belly is finally starting to grow it seems. She is almost completely down to her summer coat :/ toooooooo early. Its nice out today but its a long while yet before we get to stable warm temps. I am kind of going off of Juniper for when her udder started to develop as a FF, 53 days from the due date so I am hoping I start to see some development soon. Granted Juniper I think has at least twins in there and Andromeda looks to be carrying a single.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Continued


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

All done


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

What a nice day to enjoy some sunshine! They certainly do look like they are enjoying it.

Udders!! :inlove: I think they are something only goat people can adore. Super cute! I love the teats on the girl(Cavatina?) 5th picture down on the first picture post. She looks like she would be sooo easy to milk compared to some ND. Of course, the other little udders are very cute as well I love looking at cute tiny teats and FF udders, not so much milking them.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Its crazy how much they change even in a year. These are Cavie's udder pictures from her FF kidding to today when she still has 26 days left to fill out as a 2F. She is fantastic to milk truly, very easy to handle and her teats even as a FF were easy to milk. I just wish she were slightly larger LOL, I did not take the pictures that are from a sort of upper view, that was before I bought her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So today we we gained a little lady just for a few weeks. Her owner is out of the country for 2 weeks for a family emergency and wanted someone familiar with goats to be able to monitor her whilst she kids. I got Lorraine and Andromeda from this gal, also Malia (Hope dam). Rosie is the little doe! She usually kids triplets or quads so we are expecting the same. She is due to kid March 2-4. I want to tackle her feet, they are just a little long, and her owner asked if I could give her a milk trim as well. So we will be having baby action much sooner than anticipated! I will post pictures in just a little while. Just letting her adjust to her area of the barn.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

How exciting! Can't wait to see her. The more kids, the better!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yay...more babies! Im addicted to all the baby pics! Just love them. Cant wait to see your new borrowed baby!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:coolmoves:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How fun 
Babies to play with while you wait on yours Sounds like a win-win


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So everyone hates me now, I gave Rosie, Sunny, Lorraine and Madeline (already in milk) a milk shave and trimmed hooves. The pictures are all Rosie in this reply.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

She was so hocked in on the stand LOL poor girl. I took as much as I dare off of her feet. The rear right foot I believe must have had an abscess or rot, the outter wall was pocketed out and just full of dirt and yuck but no puss and dry.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

FoxRidge said:


> She was so hocked in on the stand LOL poor girl. I took as much as I dare off of her feet. The rear right foot I believe must have had an abscess or rot, the outter wall was pocketed out and just full of dirt and yuck but no puss and dry.


They look a lot better!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

They are a bit miss shaped from being long but hopefully this will feel better


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You big Bully!(rofl) How dare you trim up their nasty hooves and make them feel better! And...help their hips! Lol


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm sure she feels much better now! She is super pretty:inlove:


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Just a random dumb question, I am just trying to get everyone used to getting on the stand before they kid, most everyone is great on the stand just because I would do it a lot when they were kids or were milked last year. I am giving about 1/4 to 1/2 cup of purina grower feed mixed with boss just as a reward for getting up on the stand and getting used to udder handling. This late in term do I need to be worried about adverse affects on the fetuses, like getting too big from the grain intake? I'm starting the stand routine when they are 2 weeks out from kidding. Otherwise the girls don't get any grain but have free choice alfalfa pellets, alfalfa hay, a sweet lix meat maker block, sweetlix meat maker mineral, and free choice timothy x alfalfa hay too. 

Also I do plan to milk but want to keep the kids on the dams if possible as well to minimize work load and I just think it is better for the kids. This said once the kids are 3 weeks old, can I keep them out with mom during the day to nurse and then at night stall them so mom can get a good fill by morning to be milked? I was doing that with the twins last summer but they were a bit older. I obviously want the best for the kiddos and am just trying to figure out possibilities for optimal nutrition whilst the dams are also being milked or is that not an option? Just curious of your guys' thoughts?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I dont do dairy..I only have meat goats. I have no clue. Im sure seversl others will know what to do.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Just updated pictures of everyone from today <3 

Juniper who has 12 days left, I wish now that I had done a cleaner job of shaving her udder, I didn't want her to get too chilly but now I'm wanting to see the edges better LOL She is still letting me handle her udder without being held at all. She's such a good girl. So excited to see these kids!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Miss Lorraine is such a boat right now. Her udder looks funky right now in mid fill so I didn't take too many pictures since I know it'll look better in a week LOL She is so miserable right now.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Sunflower's udder is really start to grow now, it looks so weird compared to last year but it's only 1/4 filled at the moment. The last two pictures are of her udder last year for reference where it's kinda headed.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Cavatina, super excited to see how she freshens this year because she is already bigger than she was last year in the udder. 20 days for her to grow before she kids!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Andromeda was super lazy today. I am really struggling with her, is she pregnant or isn't she??? She hasn't come back in to heat for months but she isn't really getting very big nor is she growing an udder at all and she is not puffy in the pooch at all....NOTHING! I just want to know either way LOL. These kids have a chance be it I'm sure quite slim to get all of these traits, Blue eyed, Moon spotted and/or polled! Only expecting a single if anything.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They all look great! I feel sorry for Miss Loraine. When she lays down, she had her own pillow. To me Andromeda looks preggo. Carrying high in right. Best way to tell is the ol blood test. Unless you have a ultra sound machine. ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Here we go folks! Rosie is having contractions, 20 mins ago they we 4-5 mins apart. I just came up to finish chores and get everything for the barn stake out. She can't see me from where she's at. I so hope this goes smoothly!!! Took these pictures right after I noticed the contractions! I'm not sitting in with her now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Not quite pushing yet! contractions are 2 mins apart! Lots of laying down and getting up.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking good! Hang in there! :clapping:


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Exciting! Good luck


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Just now a long thick string of white goo!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Woohoo! Can't wait to see her kids. Good luck! Happy kidding!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

A steady stringof amber goo since I last posted, I feel like this is a long one, should I be worried. We have only actually seen ANY goo 2 hrs ago. No bubbles yet, very uncomfortable, getting up and laying down a bunch. Chewing her cud. I have been going out to check on her ever 45 mins so I'm not right in her face. I have her some nutri drench and some molasses water for energy. Is there a point that I may need to give calcium injections over the back? I don't want to jump the gun if it I don't need too but I dont want to be too late to assist her if she needs assisting.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry to hijack


FoxRidge said:


> Just a random dumb question, I am just trying to get everyone used to getting on the stand before they kid, most everyone is great on the stand just because I would do it a lot when they were kids or were milked last year. I am giving about 1/4 to 1/2 cup of purina grower feed mixed with boss just as a reward for getting up on the stand and getting used to udder handling. This late in term do I need to be worried about adverse affects on the fetuses, like getting too big from the grain intake? I'm starting the stand routine when they are 2 weeks out from kidding. Otherwise the girls don't get any grain but have free choice alfalfa pellets, alfalfa hay, a sweet lix meat maker block, sweetlix meat maker mineral, and free choice timothy x alfalfa hay too.
> 
> Also I do plan to milk but want to keep the kids on the dams if possible as well to minimize work load and I just think it is better for the kids. This said once the kids are 3 weeks old, can I keep them out with mom during the day to nurse and then at night stall them so mom can get a good fill by morning to be milked? I was doing that with the twins last summer but they were a bit older. I obviously want the best for the kiddos and am just trying to figure out possibilities for optimal nutrition whilst the dams are also being milked or is that not an option? Just curious of your guys' thoughts?


Does need calcium but they also need proper balance. They need phosphorus in decent quantities to make milk, they need magnesium, and they need less than 16 percent protein because guess what? Too high of protein blocks calcium, low copper blocks calcium, low magnesium blocks calcium. So yes, start them on grain, but never feed alfalfa and soy together. Not unless you're all up for culled bucklings at birth and days of congested udder issues.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Vet is on the way out, No kids and I can't feel them either.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Have you gone in to see if she's dilating yet?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I just replied to that one post. Yes if your does are down, sluggish, stalling, having trouble,giving calcium in a good mixture might work but giving dextrose without ketosis will cause their heart and liver some problems.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh no I hope everything is okay and everyone makes it out just fine.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Any progress?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Sorry for the long wait it was a busy morning. I'll fill you all in after a nap but know that everyone is Alive and well!!!! Mom had 3 bucks and a doeling. There was a quiet too but that last baby must have died a while back. No hair and she was 1/3 the size of the others. Ill post picture in a bit my phone wont let me, it says I don't have permission lol


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Okidoki so after my post that she was having some amber goo I thought we should be really getting going.....nothing, no pushing just goo here and there for an hour and I went in only hand deep to see what I could find and I felt nothing at all, no feet, no faces nothing. I'm very inexperienced going in and last time I did it went terribly wrong so I called the vets, 3 different vets, one that lives literally just down the road. She doesn't do house calls anymore and nothing in the middle of the night but that I need to get brave and go in. Yes I do but this is not my goat to learn on, this is someone elses goat that I am caring for until they are back in the state. Called the next vet, no answer and the mailbox is full UGHHHH...Next vet who lives an hour away. No answer but I left a msg and she called me back 20 mins later. Told me to go in and I explained that this wasn't my goat and that I was very scared for her. At this point I wasn't worried about the kids, just mom. So she arrived at my farm around 4am and I gave her a full report of everything that had happened, everything given and how far I had gone in. 

She told me not to expect any living kids because we thought she had been pushing for a couple hours. When she went in she said that the first little guy was coming breech and wasn't up in the canal, his legs were tucked forward under him so he was just butt up. Since nothing could really reach the canal there was nothing to stimulate her to push so she was just contracting and contracting with no progress. The vet had all 5!!!!! babies out in under 5 mins, the 5th baby had been dead for some time, way way underdeveloped and hairless doeling. Otherwise 3 bucklings and a doeling! All alive and screaming! Here was the other thing, it was 3 above when they were delivered. I was toweling them off as fast as I could and their ears were still getting frosty, I was cycling through them all warming ears and tails. Once they were fairly well toweled I blow dried them as best I could. The vet said everyone should be good but if mom acts off to call her back. For an emergency 4am visit of pulling all the babies and driving an hour to get to us...$143. I was prepared to pay crazy money. I was so happy that everyone was alive and going. I couldn't believe how little she charged me. 

I gave Rosie 2 cc of LA 200, she has been getting hot molasses water mixture through the whole thing and at the start of the labor I had given her a few pumps of nutri drench. Throughout today she has had that shot of la 200, 2 shots of Fortified Vit B Complex, Liq Ibuprofen (no banamine, totally forgot to ask her about some), jump start and she has hot water fresh 3 times a day, fresh alfalfa hay, alfalfa pellets with a handful of grower pellets in for a treat. She tonight at this moment is fantastic! 300% better than this morning. I did bring the kids inside for a couple hours this morning until the temps came back up to 25 above. When they were inside they got 2 oz of colostrum each. I brought them back out to mom and each one nursed right then and I have seen them all nursing 3 times since then. Plump bellies, one is a bit more pitiful than the rest but he's still lively just looks more Eeyore like in his general appearance compared to the others. He nurses but not nearly as aggressively as the rest and doesn't get as full. I made sure last I was out that when he was nursing that he was actually getting milk out. So as of right now things are on the up and up and I feel confident in going to sleep finally. Each of the kids got their cords dipped and had a little jump start. All were weighed and Ranged from 3# 2 oz to 3# 9oz. What started out as such a bleak day has had a wonderful outcome.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

A few more


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Rosie's owner also had these delivered to my house


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Wow! That's a lot of babies. I was so happy to read everyone (that was full term) was alive(dance) 

They are all super cute:inlove: That vet is amazing! Around here that would have been at least in the 300s. 

How sweet of Rosie's owner to do that. You definetly deserve those beautiful flowers after a stressful job well done! I hope the one slower boy gets a little more pep in his for you soon. Otherwise, it is great to hear everyone is doing well. What a great outcome! Big congrats to you, rosie, and rosie's owner!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow what a story! That vet is a keeper!
Great job and beautiful babies. It was very sweet of Rosie's owner to send flowers 
I really hope everyone thrives 
Congrats!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I was so very grateful that Kerri came out, I was ready for a whopper of a bill but I really couldn't believe that. She charged for the emergency call out and just the 25 minutes she was there. An ANGEL truly! I told her several times, "You saved a whole family in 5 minutes! I love you!" Very professional and straight forward. She was awesome! 5 stars in my book! I do need to learn my way around in there though, I know this, just so scared I'll do more harm than good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Just an update on the Ladies, not too much change but a bit fuller in the udders....I totally miscalculated due dates, I did 150 like a standard sized goat and Nigi's go 145ish usually. so a bit closer than I thought but so far everyone is great and has all of their vitamins, boluses, and vaccines done except for Andromeda who's belly is finally starting to look a little bit bulgy. 

Juniper who is due in 2 days! I am really hoping that her teats come down a bit after she kids, I know they change a lot in that first couple of months. I'm not crazy about where they are sitting right now.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Next due is Cavatina, who's udder is HUGE compared to last year! I can't wait to see how full she gets, she is very much pint sized so I am surprised at how much volume she is getting. 9 days left til her due date!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Next due is Lorraine, she has 9-10 days as well. Her udder gets pretty large and still looks like a pillow case currently LOL Just floppy but is filling. She is such a wide load!! I'm a bit nervous, she is larger than Rosie was by a few inches.....Rosie kidded 5 kids. UGH lol


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Sunny is a little further out, just over 2 weeks left. She is completely anti social and has kind of turned evil. She bites everyone and me, which she would never usually. She hackles up constantly at everything and threatened to headbutt Louis the other day....I would to but wow...

Compared to her udder last year her current udder looks nothing the same! The last pictures are from last year...


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Last a definitely not least is Andromeda, she is almost looking pregnant this days but not much happening yet with her udder


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

They are all looking great! Not much longer now!

Lorraine is HUGE! I'd bet she has a little herd hiding in there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So Juniper's Udder doubled since yesterday in size!! She's been staying in her kidding stall over night the last 2 nights, now it'll be whenever I'm not home in general. Yesterday compared to today. Its now bulging out behind her quite a bit!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Nothing yet, a little mucus plug but just that. Her udder is even bigger this morning and almost hard as a rock! Ligaments are holding on by a thread. I'm hoping she waits til I'm home from work tonight so I can dry everyone off and keep their ears warm. Her teats are finally starting to fill and are getting longer! Yay!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oooh, how exciting! Come on juniper! (dance)


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So while I was at work tonight, Louis got home from work and ran out to check on Juniper and she had kidded triplet bucklings! 1 DOA but the other 2 very much alive! I am still at work and trying to talk Louis through all the post kidding protocols and checking everyone over! Both are black and white! Pretty little boys <3


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Everyone is doing very well, momma is still passing some placenta but most of it is out. She is super attentive and isn't completely wiped out! We brought them in until they were dry and as soon as I put them back with her they both latched on and nursed and are toodling around the stall with mom! So thrilled! They are gorgeous!The one's ears are kinda funky, they are floppy, not frost bitten or anything, its almost like they were so clamped around his head in the womb that they are still curved around his head LOL. Sorry for the poor quality, tomorrow I will take some better pictures in the daylight <3


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww, very cute! So sorry one of them was DOA. At least you have 2 very cute little boys:inlove: Good job juniper.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

WOW! 

Phew. Great work. And yes, that vet's pricing is VERY good. 

Now everything will go PERFECTLY with your own doe's deliveries since you had to get through that!

When do Rosie and her 4 kids head home?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, does are so sneaky aren't they.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Rosie's mom is coming back or coming to get her Thursday I am honestly not sure which. She is the sweetest little goat and those babies are soooooooo friendly! They run to you!! I just love it. Everyone is doing so good right now. Riding the high waves of contentness right now. 

Juniper is a fantastic momma! Those little boys are so strong and curious, they are roaming all over that 8 x 8 stall, they are a bit skittish of us so far though but lots of love and I'm sure they'll come around. Juniper's kids in this post here...


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Rosie's kiddos


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I was worried about Juniper just because she was still passing placenta around NOON today but when I called the vet just for advice she said give her a nit more time to expell it and possibly give LA200 if it takes a while...I went out to Milk Madeline 15 mins later and it had passed all the way LOL, she heard me talking to the vet and got serious


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Everyone is doing great still, Rosie and the Quads went home a few days ago. I miss them already, they were all such friendly babies! Juniper and her boys are doing great. She is a wonderful momma and the boys are ok with me lol. They will get attention but aren't too excited to get a lot of attention all at once. They love to climb all over me and sleep in my lap. 

Cavatina and Lorraine are ready to go!! Cavatina due today and Lorraine tomorrow. Cavatina seems the same the last few days, not much ligament change and Lorraine's udder super filled last night! Lorraine's udder is still a little soft so I'm sure she could fill a bunch more yet. She's also passing a bit of mucus plug, not goo. just plug. I wish they would go today! Its gorgeous out! 22 above and supposed to hit 32! Sunny with no wind! Perfect kidding weather! 

Sunny is almost right up there with Cavie and Lorraine, her ligs are just about the same and her udder is filled. She was bred the same time they were but went into heat again a week later. So I'm paranoid now and watching all 3 lol!

Andromeda is still not building an udder if she is pregnant. She's definitely getting chubbier but that could be literal too lol. She jiggles when you rub her sides.... 

I'll quick get some pictures of everyone and post them in a little bit.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Here are some of Juniper's boys


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Cavatina here looking the same for days, ligs are a bit softer but not much....


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Lorraine who's udder just had a huge fill over night. The whole time I was trying to get pictures, Hope our doeling from last summer wouldn't stop trying to get into my arms.... UGH


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Sunny girl is making me think she might go right along with these 2,


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Andromeda looking the same as always lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is well.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Lorraine kidded Quads! 3 does and a buck, 1 DOA doeling. Everyone has been up to eat and are toodling around. Lorraine is doing great and passed the placenta quickly. All the cords are dipped, mom got molasses water mix, 4 pumps nutri drench, and Jump start. She is super attentive to the kiddos. The 1st doeling is 4# 2oz black and white with Moonspots! The 2nd doeling is 2# 11oz grey roan with white. The buckling is 3# 5oz dark buckskin with moonspots!! All have frosted ears and white polls. I am not confident in my "polled" detection but I want to say at least 2 are. I'll know for sure in a few days!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Everyone is doing great, momma, expelled everything right after I had posted last night. The kiddos are just soaking up the heat lamp in there. The big doeling scares me, she keeps laying partially on her side with her face pointed up into the air. I go touch her and she sits right up. I don't know why thats alarming to me but its kinda funky for a goat.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww! Cute. Congrats! :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute, sorry for the loss though.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So again at midnight last night Cavatina delivered QUADS!! She had 3 very very spunky doelings and 1 smalllll little buckling, 1# 15oz but he is up and going and feeding regularly. I did pull him and the smallest doeling because I worry they'll just get knocked outta the way by the 2 larger doelings. That and mom was digging around in the bedding and the little guy kept getting swept under the straw and I couldn't see him a few times which scared me..... everything is scary apparently. Here's the shake down on each kid:

#1 doeling is a gorgeous broken chocolate buckskin with icy blue eyes and I think she may be polled!! 3# 4oz!

#2 Doeling is a "White" chocolate buckskin doeling with wattle, brown eyes and horned. She was 2# 9oz.

#3 is a "Gold" chocolate buckskin doeling with wattles, blue eyes and I think she may be polled as well. She was 2# 5oz.

#4 is a broken buckskin buckling with wattles, brown eyes and I think horned. He's our peanut at 1# 15oz

A video 




and pictures!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You have been very busy with cuteness, congrats.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Its been a trip! LOL I did pull 2 of Cavie's kids because the little guy was so little that he kept getting buried in the straw bedding and wasn't quite strong enough to get in there with the rest of them and nurse. Of course I didn't want him to be lonely so I also pulled the smallest sister too.

PS: 2 of the doelings are polled <3


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

A couple days left for Sunflower  just the 2 does left. So far including the DOA babies we are at 6 Does and 5 bucks! Come one pink! Juniper's boy is a favorite in our neighborhood, "He's Flashy!" Both are so sweet and cuddly. So far I am lucking out, all the babies are super friendly!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Lorraine's kids had their first day outside with mom and the herd, they loved it! The poor little buckling got something in his eye and it was all gunky but he wasn't letting him slow him down! All 3 of of the kids are polled!! Lucky!! I love less disbudding!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow..such cute lite fluff balls! I love hearing them on the video. Such a sweet little sound. Hows peanut doing? His eye get clean? They are all so cute! Hope the rest of your kidding is better & no losses!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Hey sorry for not getting back right away! Everyone is doing great! The little guys eye is all healed up with whatever was going on with it, must have gotten a straw jab :/ . Everyone is fat fat fat!! Lol the babies are quite chunky and spunky. The 2 I brought in have been going out during the day and tomorrow they will be staying out in a stall over night. 

Sunny looking like she's FINALLY getting ready, udder is growing much larger in the last 6 hours and her ligs are getting much looser. Checking every 3 hrs now. I hope she holds out til tomorrow because its supposed to be 42!! That would be lovely!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Kid Pics updates...Juniper's Boys


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Lorraine's Kids, all are polled!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Cavatina's kids, quads, all buckskins, 3 have wattles, 2 are polled, and 2 have blue eyes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a whole bunch of cuties!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodnes(dance)
.look at all the snuggles!:squish: Soooo cute!
Who wrote K D on the side of that [email protected]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All so cute.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Sunny delivered 2 huge twins last night around 1230am. Both super healthy and crazy LOUD. The little girl couldn't figure out the teat at all, I tried for 2 hours, putting the teat in her mouth and giving it a squirt, just standing back and watching, hoping she'd figure it out. Finally brought her in and tried to bottle some colostrum into her. Pretty much water boarded the baby and she finally got it after 30 mins straight trying. I had to reheat the colostrum a few times. Today I pretty much held her head to the teat while she screamed and screamed then finally took the teat like a champ!! Lord. These 2 were over 4# each and look almost identical! I believe both are horned broken buckskins!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, congrats.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Last night on checks I noticed Sunny's day old kids are "scouring??" kind of foamy first yellow poops. I googled just to see if I need to panic or if this can be normalish. Their stools have gotten better today already but still none of my other kids scoured at all! Not even the bottle kids, all are on dam's or dam's milk, no formula. Why would they scour so early? They are perky and alert, just loose fluffy poops! Still nervous about it. They are super strong kids, walking and searching for the teat 10-15 mins after birth. Could mom's colostrum be a bit too rich? I make sure her milk is flowing good every morning and night, I'm paranoid about occluded teats. Lorraine is prone to them :/ But what do you guys think? @toth boer goats @ksalvagno @Moers kiko boars


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, mama's milk could be too rich.

Or it might be bacterial.
Pig scour halt, double dosage it says on the label for goats and give 2 x a day for 3 days.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

The only thing I have on hand currently is Kaolin Pectin, I might have to make a run to town to see if they have anything, if memory serves right this was all I found in the area after visiting 4 stock shops in 50 miles. They still have very very soft bulbous poops but they seems to be a bit more solid, I need to wash their little butts :/ . Poor kiddos, what a way to start life.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi. I agree with Toth. I give my.little newborns a finger sampling of NutriDrench. That helped to end mine getting the yellow stucky butt stuff.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I just came in from feeding the 2 bottle kids and checked on Sunny's kids, both pooped while I was there and it's almost completely back to what would look like a normal poop! So hopefully by night fall they are completely normal pooping kids LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Just took this right now. I was hoping to catch them both playing but as soon as I started recording the doeling just sat like a bump on a log -_-


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww so cute! They are fisty & chunky! I like healthy kidds. Moms udder is enough for 4 of them :heehee:.
Have you been drinking coffee? :funnytech: That little chuga chuga choo ? Just checkin on ya! Lol l ol (rofl):shrug:


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Lol I do drink a pot every day before noon. I have a ton of sound affects. Nothing can be done without sounds. They are super chunky babies lol I love it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I do the same thing. Lol lol .im grateful Im not the only one that talks sweetie to my kidds(dance). It works they come running and we do have fun. Guess they think Im a little touched..:great:


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

My neighbors hear all kinds of crazy over here, When I come out of the house depending who I'm going to see at that particular moment, "Bony Ponie's!" "Hey there Bean Bean Machine!!" "Mii Goaties!!" "What a bunch of little goaties!!" All in weird higher pitch silly voices. Thank God we've all known each other over 30 yrs LOL. That might not actually help but I feel less of a weirdo LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------

